# Various Paphs



## emydura (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are some various Paphs that have flowered for me recently. I have shown them before so best to show them together for those who may have joined recently.

Paph Juliet - my first Paph. It is an old cross (Swallow x Mulatto) registered in 1927. 














Paph spicerianum ('Big Top' x 'Candor' HCC/AOC)











Paph venustum










Paph villosum






Paph Jerry Buote (wolterianum x sukhakulii) - first flowering after splitting my plant in two. It doesn't clump much. The only way I seem to be able to increase the number of growths is to split it. It is a wonderful clone so I wanted a backup piece.










Paph Psyche (bellatulum x niveum)






Paph Glaucopar (parishii x glaucophyllum)






Paph wardii - it didn't really open properly.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 28, 2012)

Wonderful! I especially liked Paph Juliet, such nice spotting! :clap::drool: And a great plant too!


----------



## jimspaphs (Jun 28, 2012)

*great photos*

some good stuff there and great photos.


----------



## fibre (Jun 28, 2012)

What an impressive show! Thanks a lot, David!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2012)

A lot of great blooms!!!! Bravo David, your thumb must be Very green  !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunning collection of paphs. I really liked paph glaucopar.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice; great photos too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 28, 2012)

Those venustum leaves are killer! Grat grouping you have there David.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 28, 2012)

super paphs!


----------



## hardy (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! Wonderful plants and photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 28, 2012)

I really like the Paph Juliet.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 28, 2012)

Venustum for me. Really definitive markings on the foliage.


----------



## annab (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for sharing, sorry but you are no normal person,you live in another world in this thread all is amazing plant,flowers and photo.
what kind of cam you have ? 
my compliments david you are great grower and great photographer
best regards,anna


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 28, 2012)

really nice, I like them all. The wolterianum x sukhakulii is really charming.


----------



## Spaph (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow, what a display you have going on right now! Great growing.


----------



## emydura (Jun 28, 2012)

annab said:


> thanks for sharing, sorry but you are no normal person,you live in another world in this thread all is amazing plant,flowers and photo.
> what kind of cam you have ?
> my compliments david you are great grower and great photographer
> best regards,anna



Thanks Anna and everyone for the nice compliments. 

Welcome to the forum Anna. I'm still using my old SLR Nikon D200 with the 60mm macro (micro) lens. It is almost an antique now but still takes a good photo. I have on order though the Nikon D800 which is currently taking the world by storm. The demand is incredibble and way above supply so it may be a while before I can get it. I've been waiting a month so far.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow!!! Superbe collection!


----------



## fibre (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't get Juliet out of my mind. I guesss I love her because of her wild shape and pattern! :smitten:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 28, 2012)

The venustum is very nice!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! Great pictures!


----------



## Stone (Jun 28, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Venustum for me. Really definitive markings on the foliage.



Same here!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2012)

Stone said:


> Same here!!



Me too!

The wardii is kinda different not really alba, but lots of spots with not much background pigmentation. And with a crazy spider web pattern on the staminode.


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my, if I ever grow such wonderful Paphs. in my collection, I'll die a happy woman. Outstanding photos too.WOOHOO!


----------



## Hera (Jun 29, 2012)

Juliet and Glaucopar, WOW!


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2012)

Great set! Psyche and venustum are favorites at our house.





emydura said:


> I have on order though the Nikon D800 which is currently taking the world by storm. The demand is incredibble and way above supply so it may be a while before I can get it. I've been waiting a month so far.



Wow!:drool: Lots of fun ahead for you!
Makes ya want to go out and reshoot everything again.

I see lots of external hard drives in your future...


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2012)

Clark said:


> I see lots of external hard drives in your future...



LOL. Maybe a computer upgrade as well (and lots of CF cards). 

Looking forward to playing with it when I eventually get it. I saw a full resolution portrait photo yesterday where even a crop of the eyeball showed amazing detail. It was mindblowing actually. There is a price to pay for such resolution though.


----------



## raymond (Jun 29, 2012)

wow very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2012)

Super flowers, superbly photographed!


----------

